# New DOXA SUB1200T Project Aware Edition II, let's do something for the our planet



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Dear members, let's take a step in protecting our environment today !

we are happy to announce that the project Aware foundation has decided to continue partnering with DOXA watches Inc. to equip the Project Aware team with DOXA watches, also to offer a limited edition of a new DOXA SUB1200T, where a portion of the watch price will be donated to the Project Aware foundation to support in protecting the oceans. An additional $200.00 discount endorsed by DOXA will help make this new model the most affordable DOXA SUB today.

*The Oceans generate 70% of the oxygen of the planet and they deserve our attention*​
The new Project Aware II will be available in a limited edition of 300 pieces and can be pre-ordered starting today for $1990.00 instead of $2490.00. The new model have started shipping in February 2012. *Pre-order here*:









If you are not familiar with Project Aware, please read below http://www.projectaware.org/

Project AWARE Foundation is a growing movement of scuba divers protecting the ocean planet - one dive at a time.

Over the past two decades of underwater conservation we've learned that divers are true leaders in ocean protection. We're ocean heroes numbering in the millions across the globe. We believe together our actions will make a huge impact and will help to rescue the ocean.
With new programs and more online resources than ever before, Project AWARE supports an unprecedented global movement of divers acting in their own communities to protect oceans and implement lasting change.

We're focusing in on two major ocean issues -Sharks in Peril and Marine Debris, or trash in our ocean. Truly, there are many conservation issues converging on our ocean planet at once, but we're concentrating on these serious problems where scuba divers are uniquely positioned to directly and positively affect real, long-term change in these two areas.

Thank you for your donation
DOXA Watches Inc.


----------



## LondonDOXA (Sep 19, 2010)

is that the same blue as the first run of NUMA watches?


----------



## burnz (Apr 12, 2009)

Hmm.. Should I or should I not?? 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Can I get the _Aware_ dial on a 750GMT ?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

LondonDOXA said:


> is that the same blue as the first run of NUMA watches?


Hi LondonDOXA, *yes it is

DOXA watches Inc.*


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

That 1200 looks pretty nice: well done Doxa.


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi LondonDOXA, *yes it is
> 
> DOXA watches Inc.*


My bad on this one... I was about to actually edit it with a more proper question as to not mis-lead anyone... can I ask a moderator to delete this post?

_*Hi CityMorgue, As a DOXA customer and a NUMA owner, we kindly ask you to please be very careful with a statement like this, and please check the initial post of the NUMA announcement. The NUMA in Turquoise is a 50 piece limited edition, meaning it is strictly limited to this combination. But never ever DOXA has intended to limit the color in the entire DOXA SUB line. The exclusivity of the NUMA is given by its status as the first DOXA NUMA edition and one of 50, and also the first Turquoise DOXA SUB. But again DOXA cannot limit, and never intended or communicated that the color is only limited to 50 pieces. This is actually like asking DOXA to limit the orange, or black color to a certain number of pieces.

The fact that you guys own the first 50 ever made is fantastic.

Thank you

DOXA watches Inc.*_


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a question. Where exactly did you guys come up with the number 300? I remember on the last one you specifically chose 92. Is there a reason? Or just a number chosen?


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

DOXA S.A. said:


> LondonDOXA said:
> 
> 
> > is that the same blue as the first run of NUMA watches?
> ...


The exact same question that came to mind when I saw the announcement ...... I understand that NUMA-owners aren't thrilled with this announcement, but I don't think it takes away from the NUMA's exclusivity with 50 NUMA watches and 300 PA's. Given the choice, I would opt for the NUMA, it has a much nicer logo.

Doxa, I "hate" you ;-) - having missed the Numa, I had just accepted that I would have only one Doxa, but now that you make this turquoise color available again, I need to rethink that decision and recount pennies.

RonB


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

CityMorgue said:


> I have a question. Where exactly did you guys come up with the number 300? I remember on the last one you specifically chose 92. Is there a reason? Or just a number chosen?


_*Hi, If we could we would continue supporting Project Aware forever, but we are also aware that the watches should have a certain level of exclusivity and an attractive price in order to support the foundation. If you follow DOXAs news over the past months, DOXA has made the decision to support non-profit organizations that are involved in protecting our waters, we are working with Jean-Michel Cousteau's Ocean Futures, Project Aware, SSI and are trying hard to raise funds for consering our environment, that is for the good of all of us, fand or generations to come DOXA should be memorized for this instead of spending money on adevrtising.

DOXA watches Inc.*_


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

I like the color and am glad that is available again but I am not a fan of the logos on the dial, Numa, Project Aware, US Divers, etc. 

I suppose enough people are that this will be a hit and will sell out. For that, I am glad as it seems to be a worthy cause.

RS


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

MHe225 said:


> The exact same question that came to mind when I saw the announcement ...... I understand that NUMA-owners aren't thrilled with this announcement, but I don't think it takes away from the NUMA's exclusivity with 50 NUMA watches and 300 PA's. Given the choice, I would opt for the NUMA, it has a much nicer logo.
> 
> Doxa, I "hate" you ;-) - having missed the Numa, I had just accepted that I would have only one Doxa, but now that you make this turquoise color available again, I need to rethink that decision and recount pennies.
> 
> RonB


_*Hi Ron, please don't think of it as another DOXA, but as a sign of contributing to a good cause. In fact, this Turquoise Project Aware edition should be mark on your wrist that you care. We also in knowledge that Project Aware is working on a turquoise wrist band that will make the color a sign for giving to our planet.

Bet one day everyone and every diver who wears a turquoise color on their wrist will be recognized !

And lets remember, people who are in this hobby and are able to afford a Swiss mechanical watch are those who are able to contribute to this type of project and be and also show that they are AWARE !

Thank you
DOXA watches Inc.
*_


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi, If we could we would continue supporting Project Aware forever, but we are also aware that the watches should have a certain level of exclusivity and an attractive price in order to support the foundation. If you follow DOXAs news over the past months, DOXA has made the decision to support non-profit organizations that are involved in protecting our waters, we are working with Jean-Michel Cousteau's Ocean Futures, Project Aware, SSI and are trying hard to raise funds for consering our environment, that is for the good of all of us, fand or generations to come DOXA should be memorized for this instead of spending money on adevrtising.
> 
> DOXA watches Inc.*_


I think you may have misunderstood what I was going after. I'm not saying you can't support them or anything, I think it's a great thing. I'm just curious as to how you arrived at 300 pieces is all. Quite frankly I think every watch company should make a special edition and contribute portions to non-profit organizations. (I'm not sure if they all have attempted to do so, but if not, I think it would be a noble cause.)

I really do like the logo of the watch and everything. I do remember vaguely that you guys were going to put out a new PA watch, I just don't remember the exact specifics.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

CityMorgue said:


> I think you may have misunderstood what I was going after. I'm not saying you can't support them or anything, I think it's a great thing. I'm just curious as to how you arrived at 300 pieces is all. Quite frankly I think every watch company should make a special edition and contribute portions to non-profit organizations. (I'm not sure if they all have attempted to do so, but if not, I think it would be a noble cause.)
> 
> I really do like the logo of the watch and everything. I do remember vaguely that you guys were going to put out a new PA watch, I just don't remember the exact specifics.


*Hi Ron, yes, actually!

If this is what you are asking, there is no real historical link or whatsoever to the number 300, it is more of a rational decision based on the number of inquiries received about future turquoise models.

DOXA Watches Inc.*


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi Ron, yes, actually!
> 
> If this is what you are asking, there is no real historical link or whatsoever to the number 300, it is more of a rational decision based on the number of inquiries received about future turquoise models.
> 
> DOXA Watches Inc.*


Makes sense. Thanks for the insight into how these decisions are made.

RS


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

DOXA S.A. said:


> *Hi Ron, yes, actually!
> 
> If this is what you are asking, there is no real historical link or whatsoever to the number 300, it is more of a rational decision based on the number of inquiries received about future turquoise models.
> 
> DOXA Watches Inc.*


Cool stuff. I had no idea that you guys have received that many inquiries about turquoise. No wonder the NUMA is so dang sought after!


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

STEELINOX said:


> Can I get the _Aware_ dial on a 750GMT ?


Howabout; is there an _AWARE _dial in the 750GMT lines future?


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

A match made in heaven. turquoise ISOfrane I stole the picture it not my watch or ISOfrane strapo|o|:-!.


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

A comment and 2 questions:

Comment: I really like the logo of this PA watch...I was not a fan of the first.

Questions: Where did that turquoise Isofrane come from? Is it real???


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> A comment and 2 questions:Comment: I really like the logo of this PA watch...I was not a fan of the first.Questions: Where did that turquoise Isofrane come from? Is it real???


It's real like the planet Earth is real, it came from Doxa to my friend at the other forum Romeo-1 you know which one that is.:-d No photoshop was used here.b-)Custom made for turquoise Doxa.b-);-)


----------



## Uber (Feb 12, 2010)

Great cause.... really hope it sells well!

I still do prefer the NUMA logo and feel privileged that I am lucky enough to have one. I genuinely think that this is good for the original NUMA owners, so don't get too cut up about it guys.... lets's face it,how many orange Doxas are there? and how many are _TRULY_ valued? Doxa has every right to sell any colour they darn well please; however certain releases will have that "x-factor" and others will be a homage to them....that's how I see this. If I didn't get in on the original NUMA I would still buy this for sure.

On another note I really like that isofrane....where is the *buy it now* button????


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

Uber said:


> Great cause.... really hope it sells well!I still do prefer the NUMA logo and feel privileged that I am lucky enough to have one. I genuinely think that this is good for the original NUMA owners, so don't get too cut up about it guys.... lets's face it,how many orange Doxas are there? and how many are _TRULY_ valued? Doxa has every right to sell any colour they darn well please; however certain releases will have that "x-factor" and others will be a homage to them....that's how I see this. If I didn't get in on the original NUMA I would still buy this for sure.On another note I really like that isofrane....where is the *buy it now* button????


Buy it now bottom I can't help, I want it also the torquise ISOFRANE.o|


----------



## gerryoris (Oct 24, 2010)

This 1200 look really lovely so is the dial very pleasant to the eye,isnt DOXA a bit expensive? or am not that familiar with it? am beginning to liking DOXA,seem they only produce diver watches only or are there other models to choose from beside divers???


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice looking and a good cause. I would order one today if I hadn't just ordered a NUMA yesterday.


----------



## StevyB (Jul 20, 2011)

jswing said:


> Very nice looking and a good cause. I would order one today if I hadn't just ordered a NUMA yesterday.


And I'm completely torn between ordering this or ordering the NUMA blue. Need to make a decision fast, limited funds, and a dropping €!
But I guess that is what makes it extra special when you finally get the watch.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope someday a 1200T with the turquoise dial will be offered in a non-logo option!


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

Making this my first Doxa...Been on the sidelines for a long while now but that dial color is just amazing...Wife is already placing my order (I'm at work o|)...Now whats the word on when we will be able to get our hands on that rubber strap?...


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

_*Hi Ron, please don't think of it as another DOXA, but as a sign of contributing to a good cause. In fact, this Turquoise Project Aware edition should be mark on your wrist that you care. We also in knowledge that Project Aware is working on a turquoise wrist band that will make the color a sign for giving to our planet.

Bet one day everyone and every diver who wears a turquoise color on their wrist will be recognized !

And lets remember, people who are in this hobby and are able to afford a Swiss mechanical watch are those who are able to contribute to this type of project and be and also show that they are AWARE !

Thank you
DOXA watches Inc.*_

I am curious just how much Doxa is donating from each sale. If you are going to use it as a selling point it may be helpful if we know exactly how much we are helping the planet by spending money with Doxa. Oris runs these projects with the "Great Barrier Reef" and "Maldives" limited editions and they clearly state the they donate $50 of each watch sold. Can you please give a number?


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

underpar said:


> _*Hi Ron, please don't think of it as another DOXA, but as a sign of contributing to a good cause. In fact, this Turquoise Project Aware edition should be mark on your wrist that you care. We also in knowledge that Project Aware is working on a turquoise wrist band that will make the color a sign for giving to our planet.
> 
> Bet one day everyone and every diver who wears a turquoise color on their wrist will be recognized !
> 
> ...


_*Hi underpar, good question here, each watch sold will give Project Aware $170.00 on the Pre-Order price and $220.00 on the regular price, additionally DOXA is lowering the price by $100.00 towards the current SUB1200T price.

Thank you for the good question, I hope you understand that the involvement with Project Aware means more than just a small donation.
DOXA Watches Inc.
*_


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi underpar, good question here, each watch sold will give Project Aware $170.00 on the Pre-Order price and $220.00 on the regular price, additionally DOXA is lowering the price by $100.00 towards the current SUB1200T price.
> 
> Thank you for the good question, I hope you understand that the involvement with Project Aware means more than just a small donation.
> DOXA Watches Inc.
> *_


Thanks for the reply, that's a generous donation.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I missed out the first time but I may have to snag one of these, the color is so different. Love the way you did the logo btw. I'm usually not a big logo collector but this one does look great.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, The first fifty in turquoise have been selling for upwards of 3.5K on the secondary market. I really don't think that was DOXA'S intention to enable those that purchased them to be able to re-sell and make such a profit. Maybe DOXA should make the profit and raise their prices on these limited editions? Would you all like that? I don't think so. The one's really upset are those that thought they might make a large profit if they sold their watch down the road. For the few that did re-sell in time and made a chunk of cash they lucked out. For the ones that bought them at that higher price they paid too much. I think this new addition will hold it's value if not go up when they are all sold out. Either way thanks much DOXA for re-issuing the turquoise color in a great edition for a great cause! I like the Project Aware Logo and cause better anyway!


----------



## tasd (Dec 16, 2008)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*Hi underpar, good question here, each watch sold will give Project Aware $170.00 on the Pre-Order price and $220.00 on the regular price, additionally DOXA is lowering the price by $100.00 towards the current SUB1200T price.
> 
> Thank you for the good question, I hope you understand that the involvement with Project Aware means more than just a small donation.
> DOXA Watches Inc.
> *_


Good on you guys! That is a sizable donation.


----------



## Colorado45 (Mar 27, 2010)

DOXA,

This is why I love the watch and the brand so well. You ae not just a watch maker you guys help wherever you can. I have also donated to the Project Aware fund through the website and I wish I could be more active in the effort to preserve our oceans. The 1200T is a bit small for my wrist, any chance in going to a larger watch size like the 4000T or the 1500T? That would ROCK, I would be proud to make it my daily wear.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Dec 2, 2008)

I think the color was the sought after part along with being a NUMA.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Dec 2, 2008)

If you want the Blue Numa don't wait too long. They have few left. Guessing they will be sold out in the next month or so.


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

If you make this color dial available without any logos, I'll buy one. Color is rockin', the logos turn me off though.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

outtatime said:


> If you make this color dial available without any logos, I'll buy one. Color is rockin', the logos turn me off though.


_*HiHi, if the logo turn you off, think of the donation that you will be making and you will soon realize, it is worth a lot, especially that Project Aware and other organizations are now considering using turquoise as a hallmark for every item, whether watches, T-shirts, straps, bands etc.. that will contribute to the conservation of our planet. But the only way to differentiate those items from others, is always the logo of a legitimate organization that will receive the donation

Thank you
DOXA watches inc.
*_


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*HiHi, if the logo turn you off, think of the donation that you will be making and you will soon realize, it is worth a lot, especially that Project Aware and other organizations are now considering using turquoise as a hallmark for every item, whether watches, T-shirts, straps, bands etc.. that will contribute to the conservation of our planet. But the only way to differentiate those items from others, is always the logo of a legitimate organization that will receive the donation
> 
> Thank you
> DOXA watches inc.
> *_


I very much appreciate what you're saying, but I think that turquoise could become an iconic alternate color for DOXA on its own.


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

DOXA S.A. said:


> _*HiHi, if the logo turn you off, think of the donation that you will be making and you will soon realize, it is worth a lot, especially that Project Aware and other organizations are now considering using turquoise as a hallmark for every item, whether watches, T-shirts, straps, bands etc.. that will contribute to the conservation of our planet. But the only way to differentiate those items from others, is always the logo of a legitimate organization that will receive the donation
> 
> Thank you
> DOXA watches inc.
> *_


I'm not discounting the donation you're making to this particular cause (although it's not one I'm really interested in it still is a nice gesture). I was simply saying I'd like one of your watches in this color without the logo. If a portion still goes to a charity that's fine. I just personally think the logo detracts from the dial.


----------



## gwidener350z (Aug 20, 2010)

I've been stuck in the NBZ for a little over a year, this Project Aware is just the ticket to leap off the wagon. Looks like my 5000t professional's going to have a new neighbor in the ol' watch box.

Greg


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> I like the color and am glad that is available again but I am not a fan of the logos on the dial, Numa, Project Aware, US Divers, etc.
> 
> I suppose enough people are that this will be a hit and will sell out. For that, I am glad as it seems to be a worthy cause.
> 
> RS


I need Doxa to make these watches in their 44.7mm size because I just can't do the 1200T. Would someone take a poll? how many people would prefer larger cased limited editions and are ready to make a purchase? Make the same watch.. down to every detail. Just inflate it to 44.7mm. They would sell like hotcakes. (save one for me please)


----------



## nemesis702 (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, how I want this so bad.
I don't think the wife would agree. 
Or the piggy bank but I guess I only need one kidney, right?


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Nice watch! Is it too much to have two PA watches in a collection? Love the foundation, love the work they do. Verrrrry tempted to place an order. Fortunately I left my credit card at home today.


----------



## StevyB (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, 

I went for it. So my first Doxa will be turquoise  
I bet it will be a real eye-catcher.


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay -- 1200T TQ PAII Ordered! Looking forward to shipping notice!


----------



## DEP21 (Jun 28, 2010)

Ordered one. Now the exciting part of seeing what happens trying to get it through customs...


----------



## andy armitage (Jan 1, 2009)

Nothing exciting will happen, you will get hammered for duties I am afraid  it's rare they miss anything now, good luck though I do love that colour is it your first Doxa?


----------



## Johnny P (Mar 28, 2006)

Picture taken today.:-d


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Johnny P said:


> Picture taken today.:-d


*F'n killer,can't wait to get mine.*


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

Every time I see a pic of the turquoise on matching Isofrane I am very glad I switched my preorder dollars back to the PAII. The 1500T would have been cool but this will just be off the wall! I don't know when they will be shipping but that day can't come soon enough.

Went a little crazy I did and February should be nuts with the PAII and the Halios Puck coming in. Good thing it's my Birthday or I would have a lot of splainin to do!!! I will likely be in the dog house regardless but hey birthdays only come once a year.


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay! Final payment made! Place on the display ready between NUMA TQ 07 and NUMA Blue 01!


----------



## heygan (Jun 28, 2009)

Just about to put in my final payment too. This will be Doxa number 2 for me :-d:-d. Does anyone know the situation with the matching turqoise isofranes? Does one get included with the wath? Can we get a second? 

Thanks in advance

Jay


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

I was going to finish paying for this watch but contacted Doxa to inquire about the total amount and isofrane and got no responses in a week. Anyone know what's up with Doxa and this invoice?


----------



## heygan (Jun 28, 2009)

I am also still waiting for a reply of an email with pretty much the same question. Not sure what is happening over at Doxa central. Getting a bit ....... Hmmmm


----------



## graham.great (Feb 10, 2012)

Lots of fun over on WUS. Doxa just announced a new Project Aware watch in the same NUMA turquoise but with the Project Aware logo. 300 of them to be built. The original NUMA owners are already grousing and the Doxa admin has had to post responses in half the postings. Glad I got the original NUMA and glad I sold it when I did.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

graham.great said:


> View attachment 623313
> 
> 
> Lots of fun over on WUS. Doxa just announced a new Project Aware watch in the same NUMA turquoise but with the Project Aware logo. 300 of them to be built. The original NUMA owners are already grousing and the Doxa admin has had to post responses in half the postings. Glad I got the original NUMA and glad I sold it when I did.


This new Project Aware offering is a great thing for all. Benefits the planet and the diving community. Benefit's DOXA fans, giving them another chance to own a 1200T in that lovely shade of turquoise. NUMA original edition remains as unique and exclusive as it ever was.There are still only 50 of those. Never saw DOXA state there would be no more watches in that color, and this wasn't even implied (in fact with that model's success it was almost an obvious conclusion that something else of that color would be forthcoming). Win/Win as I see it. Too bad you sold such a rare and unique watch, but it sounds like you are happy with the decision. Glad someone else can now appreciate it for what it is. Still win/win.


----------



## ziakid (Oct 4, 2011)

I've got one of these coming! Really lookin forward to it as the dial color/accents are so unique. Great cause too.


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

Johnny P said:


> Picture taken today.:-d
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

MINE SHIPPED! Oh yeah.
Based on tracking should be on my doorstep tomorrow by 3 PM EST!!!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Doctorsti said:


> MINE SHIPPED! Oh yeah.
> Based on tracking should be on my doorstep tomorrow by 3 PM EST!!!


Excellent, please make sure to have the camera standing by ;-).


----------



## jpulli (Feb 19, 2010)

*Mine shipped too...*

Should arrive Friday.


----------



## jrpcid79 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Mine shipped too...*

Yep -- same here -- 003/300 will be here tomorrow.


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: Mine shipped too...*

Well here she is!
Never thought I would have a watch that was smaller then my Sub-C. Never thought the Sub would "dwarf" anything but it sure does make this 1200T look pretty darn small. To be fairly honest I was expecting a little larger dial despite reading that the dial appeared small on this model.


----------



## jpulli (Feb 19, 2010)

*The dimensions are the same as a regular 1200T, right?*

Big case, small dial. I tried on a friend's 1200T before ordering and liked it, even though 99% of the time I wear a Panerai.


----------



## grace2939 (Dec 22, 2011)

Greetings Doxa! 
This is truely a wonderful colored watch! Do you have any left? (I would like to order one.) Can I also purchase a nice matching blue isofrane strap as pictured on the thread? (I prefer silicone rubber straps for swimming.) Thank you for your time and effort!


----------



## StevyB (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: The dimensions are the same as a regular 1200T, right?*








Arrived yesterday. Thank you Doxa


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: The dimensions are the same as a regular 1200T, right?*


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: The dimensions are the same as a regular 1200T, right?*

These are nice editions with the blue turquiose dial.


----------



## Rik76 (Jul 20, 2011)

wow, i love this light blue dial,
is fantastic!


----------



## Lemper (Jun 18, 2012)

*Doctorsti, looks quite sweet, but don't you guys think it's a bit overdesigned? I mean, compare it to Rolex on left and there is no competition. But those are just my thoughts. *


----------



## dinaftu (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, how I want this so bad.
I don't think the wife would agree. 
Or the piggy bank but I guess I only need one kidney, right?


----------



## wileywf (Jan 31, 2013)

If you want the Blue Numa don't wait too long. They have few left. Guessing they will be sold out in the next month or so.


----------



## Mancuniandragon (Oct 6, 2011)

Just ordered my first Doxa just loved this Turquoise Blue Face and the Isofrane Strap. I reckon the face size although smaller than some will be ok I have a fairly big wrist at 8.5 inch but my Seiko Orange monster same size looks ok. Too late now as its on the way.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

Man, why did I look in this thread. I've been hemming and hawing about a new Doxa. Looking vintage. Thinking about waiting to hear what Doxa has up their sleeve at the end of the year.... and with on PA under my belt, do I need another?

But the real world pictures of the PA II are incredible. That's a wondefully unique dial and bezel. I'm tempted. Trigger finger getting itchy.... must put down wallet....


----------



## karol1302 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: The dimensions are the same as a regular 1200T, right?*


----------



## USMC9953 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: The dimensions are the same as a regular 1200T, right?*

StevyB - where did you get the turquoise ISOFrane strap - my wife wears her 1200 nearly every day and would LOVE one


----------

